# Sunset in the Mississippi Delta



## jackrat (Oct 3, 2010)

Went over to the Delta this evening,snake hunting.No snakes,but we were treated to an a mind blowingly beautiful sunset.Looked like the sky was on fire.


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 3, 2010)

How pretty. Where do you live in MS? I live in Sardis.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 3, 2010)

shmily1605 said:


> How pretty. Where do you live in MS? I live in Sardis.


I live in Hamburg,AR.We went over to the Greenville area.


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Isa (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow that is stunning!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ForPhilbert (Oct 6, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! here is a pic of a Naples, FL sunset we had the other night!! It was the most beautiful sunset I have seen here in a while.. thought I'd share since we've got a thread going on!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 7, 2010)

ForPhilbert said:


> BEAUTIFUL! here is a pic of a Naples, FL sunset we had the other night!! It was the most beautiful sunset I have seen here in a while.. thought I'd share since we've got a thread going on!


Awesome!You should enter this in a contest.Seriously.


----------

